# Erie on ebay



## tailhole (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's a neat bike.  I don't know what she's worth, but it looks pretty interesting.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-VIN...086?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e86fba6e6


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2014)

Not a bad price...


----------



## Iverider (Feb 13, 2014)

It says it's a 26" bike. I'm guessing they're talking about tire size. Does that make this a Youth racer? Either way...cool ride.


----------



## jkent (Feb 13, 2014)

Another Local pickup only.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Erie*

I was wondering about one of my cranks/ring as to whether it was Emblem made . what do you guys think ?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2014)

I want the one behind it!!!


----------



## tommydale1950 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Erie*

I believe thats Emblem made too ..


----------



## tommydale1950 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Erie*

along with this one...


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2014)

I take that one also......


----------



## tommydale1950 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Erie*

Bri, currently nfs . they were part of my barn find last summer along with some Pierce parts...Tom


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2014)

tommydale1950 said:


> Bri, currently nfs . they were part of my barn find last summer along with some Pierce parts...Tom




That's kool, just wanted to get my "dibb's" in...lol.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 13, 2014)

Those are some sweet rings.  I bet you're right Brian about the tire size.


----------

